

This must disappear - socialpopup
http://i.imgur.com/Bno5rqB.png
With a habit of highlighting text while reading - this is by far the most irritating thing I&#x27;ve ever seen.<p>I know I&#x27;m not alone.
======
michaelbuckbee
Easily done, log out of Medium and the popup on selection will go away.

I'm not quite sure what is so terrible about it as you can still do all of
your normal selection actions with no modification and the whole purpose of
the selection+popup is to facilitate further discussion of specific phrases
within an article.

And, while I know it's easy to hate on social media like Twitter, Medium is
the new project by the founder of Twitter and you _have_ to have a Twitter
account to sign up for it in any case.

~~~
socialpopup
Sure, easily done.

Problem is highlighting is slow. It ruins the way I (and many others)
browse... I'd love to see stats on how many actually use this rubbish
(annoyance).

------
headShrinker
One of the ways I deal with being severely dyslexic is by highlighting each
line of words as I read. For this reason alone, I can't stand contextual menus
appearing when I draw a selection.

On a completely separate note, people tweeting should be very comfortable with
command-c command-v, and everyone else should be too.

~~~
socialpopup
Nailed it!

This is exactly what I'm talking about.

I doubt even those who tweet use this widget. As useless as
{'Share','Follow','Like','Digg'}

As the title says, this _must_ go away.

------
doubt_me
There is probably a chrome extension out there that can block this.

Or even better a grease monkey script if anyone still uses that.

To get grease monkey scripts on chrome search up black canvas and obviously
userscripts.org

~~~
6435716
There is a Safari (Mac) extension for this called JSBlacklist as well.

[https://code.google.com/p/jsblacklist/downloads/list](https://code.google.com/p/jsblacklist/downloads/list)

Just enter in the domain to block it. Up to you to find the domain though, if
it's not in the default list.

